# Problem install mysql



## findel costa (May 11, 2022)

Hello,

All freebsd version

pkg install mysql55-server

2) ERROR I HAVE CHECK UP ALL VERSION 
Go
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Next Error:
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:xx:xx/quarterly, please wait...
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:i386/quarterly/Latest/pkg.txz: Not Found
A pre-built version of pkg could not be found for your system.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'.

AND IN HOST AGAIN PROBLEM 

This is the first time this has happened
This has never happened to me before


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2022)

FreeBSD 10.0 has been End-of-Life since 2015. MySQL 5.5 has been EoL since December 2018.


----------



## findel costa (May 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 10.0 has been End-of-Life since 2015. MySQL 5.5 has been EoL since December 2018.


and in freebsd 11+ i have this problem again     i have checking all freebsd hahaha i dont know why have this problem 
This is the first time this has happened
This has never happened to me before


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2022)

findel costa said:


> and in freebsd 11+ i have this problem again


FreeBSD 11 is End-of-Life too.

Regardless of the FreeBSD versions, MySQL 5.5 is end-of-life.


----------



## findel costa (May 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 11 is End-of-Life too.


A few days ago it was installed normally


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2022)

Which part of "unsupported" is unclear?









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

